# Finally get to use my DSLR camera again… new photos of the ’tiels.



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I have had so many problems with my camera recently, and I haven't been able to use it in quite some time, but I can finally use it again now. :excited: 

Yesterday afternoon, I snapped some new photos of the ’tiels. 

Squirt



















Quinn (she was not interested one bit which made it hard to try get her to cooperate)



















Levi



















Luna



















Georgie



















Mishka



















Jack



















Bio


----------



## rashid100 (Oct 3, 2012)

wow!! squirt looks just like mt tiel!! can u tell me how to upload pics mate?? iam not able to.. also not able to make an avatar..... pls help.
and great pics


----------



## tweety2012 (Jul 29, 2012)

you have some really pretty tiels..


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Gorgeous photos of some gorgeous 'tiels


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I love all the pinnies on Mishka! So Levi turned out to be a girl?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

theyre all gorgeous!


----------



## acrobandit (Jul 21, 2012)

Wow, you have such beautiful birds. Georgie looks so wonderfully round! And Quinn is a stunner. <3


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

You have some incredibly gorgeous birds, and you've captured them so well! Can't wait until I get a DSLR myself. Do you use special lighting or a tripod or anything?


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Some stunning pix of your birds! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks guys.









I am still not sure on Levi’s sex, I am pretty sure she is a she, I could be wrong, but that is what I am sticking with unless she proves otherwise. 

I don’t use a tripod, but I do use a flash, I have the SB-600: http://www.techrific.com.au/nikon-s...d90-d5000-no-credit-card-surcharge-p-807.html.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

All of your babies are beautiful! I just love Squirt though! And I am so sad there are no platinums here in the US.


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

aww lovely birds


----------



## thistle (Sep 21, 2012)

Fantastic photos!

Your tiels are all simply stunning.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are all gorgeous


----------



## djones67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Your birds are absolutely stunning.


----------

